# Anderson California Show



## ktbi (Jan 24, 2008)

Is anyone going to the show in Anderson, California this weekend.  I'll be there Saturday and would like to stop and say hi to any forum members....thnks......Ron


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 24, 2008)

I usually attend, but not this year. Medical treatments will keep me home this time. Some of the locals will attend on Friday, but none of the Bay Area gang that I dig with are going. The get togethr on Friday night at Ken Schwartz' home is the pinnacle of the event. I hate not being able to attend.


----------



## ktbi (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope all goes well for you CALDIGR2.  I was hoping to see a forum member or two there.  If you know of any events/get togethers in the bay area - drop me a line.  It would be fun to meet everyone....I live in Vacaville...
 Thnks....Ron


----------



## eric62cw (Mar 5, 2008)

HI WHEN WILL BE THE NEXT SHOW IN ANERSON, CA


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Mar 5, 2008)

There is a show this weekend in Chico, about a hour away from Anderson.
 The Bidwell Bottle Club's 42nd Annual Show & Sale (Sat.9 AM - 4 PM, Adm. Free: Early Adm./Set-Up Fri. 10 AM - 7 PM. Adm. $5) at the Silver Dollar Fairgrounds, Chico, California. Over 80 tables: food available. INFO: Randy Taylor, Show Chairman, P.O. Box 1065, Chico, CA 95927, PH (530) 345-0519 (eve.) & (530) 518-7369 (days): E-mail: rtjarguy@aol.com


----------



## ktbi (Mar 5, 2008)

Carmen/Eric...will either of you be there this weekend (Chico)???  I'm kinda planning on going and would like to meet up and say hi!!......Ron


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Ron,
 I'll be at the show with Warren Lhotka, Pete Hendricks & Jeff Wick.
 We are heading down there tonight and should be in Chico tommorrow night.
 See ya at the show!


----------



## ktbi (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Carmen,

 See ya there...I'll be the one drooling.......

 Ron


----------

